# Route to Corfu and coming back but different!



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Yo dudes, our son was driven home last year from his third stint in Mikeys Bar Sidari (plug) as resident dj magician, balloon maker, and computer whiz kid) and has decided to drive himself back this year!!!!He usually flies, not by himself sillies, in a plane!
So as we have a smaller van now an autosleeper duetto, thought we might do the trip too, there and back but by different ways, anyone done it,? it will be our first trip out of uk with a m home eek! Our other son is in Nova Scotia, don't think we could manage that! LOL
Any ideas, thoughts, tips most welcome! also how to survive with hardly any cupboards to fill, and two very expensive lafumas to take, hehehehe i think i posted about those after our three week tour round scotland in our autotrail scout! hehe thanks in advance, raine  :wink:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Raine, nice to see you posting again, welcome back 

Ferries availble from either Venice or Ancona to Corfu. 
Ferry operators include Minoan, Superfast and Anek who all do camping on board.
One of the most popular (and scenic) routes is with Minoan Venice - Corfu.
You can book direct with them all or if you prefer to speak to a human then you can also book via www.viamare.com at no extra cost.
Have a look in the greece forum, theres loads of stuff in there.

Pete


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks P for the welcome back, will check it out cheeeeeeeeeeers! :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Raine

No probs at all.  

Vaguely South on the way there, and mostly North on the way back.

Couldn't be more different . . . job cracked eh!! :wink: :roll: 

Dave


P.S. You may have guessed I haven't clue, but couldn't resist a bit of mirth on a dismal afternoon!


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

If you felt like visiting a little of southern Italy at the same time, you could do Brindisi-Corfu. Much shorter crossing. I went via Agoudimos Lines to Igoumenitsa overnight (camped in 'van), but could have hopped off in Corfu.

Jacquie


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

*ha*

:? y thank you boing!!!! i agree, even the ducks don't like!!! :roll:


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

*ta*

thanks jacsprat, do you have photos?


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

*Re: ta*



Raine said:


> thanks jacsprat, do you have photos?


Photos of the crossing, or of the trip?


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Mate, Do the route every year without fail for 27 years, There are many different routes to take, Personally we don't do motorways as we like to see sights, When looking for ferries don't just look at the Lines that do Italy to Corfu, If it is listed on the route you are looking at then Fine, But also Igoumenitsa is a very short and very cheap ferry away and they sail every hour in the summer.

Personally Sidari is too much like Blackpool to me, If we go there we go to a little Greek Restaurant just outside Sidari or drive straight though and go to Sunset Beach, Beautiful and Greek.


----------

